# Anyone know anything about house alarms?



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have one and would like to change the code. We moved into the house and it was here and have no clue how to change the code for it.*


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

That would depend on the type of alarm.... you might want to contact the alarm company and let them know the house has changed hands. Because if the alarm is set off by accident, the alarm company will need authorization from the last known account holder to cancel the call. So if you set it off and you arent registered with the alarm company the cops will turn up at your house no matter what you tell the alarm company and then you will be charged for the false alarm (by both the RCMP and the alarm company).


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I know that I need to get a new battery for it. I just wish that the old owner had a manual. I think I have to see if I can get to the box and see what make and model it is. I called the number of company that was on the alarm sticker on the door, but they are out of business. I need someone that can come over and get it all running with my codes.*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

google the brand name u might b able to get the manual online


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I own an alarm company and can maybe help you out....if you want to call me tomorrow and let me know what make of system you have...maybe???
1-877-769-3388
ask for dean....


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok let me see if I can get to it with all the junk in the way. LoL. I think where they put it is so stupid. I need to move it.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they put it in a not-easily accessible spot because you don't want a burglar to come in and quickly destroy the alarm control.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*It was easy to get to before I made it into a storage and filled it up. LOL Now I can't even get to it really. I need to move it over a few feet and that is it. I can always lock that door. And with everything that has happened I am buying locks for every door and maybe cupboard in the house.*


----------

